# Another blind comparison???



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess that I've been going a bit stir-crazy here to the point that I'm thinking about doing yet another blind comparison! I have in mind to do the Beethoven 7th, but before I do, I would like to know how many are interested in participating. Please raise your hands if you are  I know it's a bit long to go through a few different versions but I will break it down into the separate movements for you to pick and choose if you wish.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

B7 is one of those works that everyone except me seems to love - could happily go the rest of my life without hearing it. I would eagerly participate in probably 99% of possible blind comparisons, though


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, I'm interested. Given the wide range of performance styles available for a warhorse like this, I'm sure your selections will be eye-opening for us! Let's see if more people are interested.


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

As it is my favorite Beethoven symphony I will gladly participate!


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ve not really given the 7th as much attention as the other symphonies before so I will gladly join.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

3 so far, any more?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm usually banging down the door to your comparisons, Becca, but I'm halfway through listening to another 5 LvB cycles. I'm not sure how much Beethoven I can take, Becca. ut: And it's my favourite LvB symphony. You sod!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm not usually very big on comparing performances, but I'd do it for Beethoven's 7th.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Merl said:


> I'm usually banging down the door to your comparisons, Becca, but I'm halfway through listening to another 5 LvB cycles. I'm not sure how much Beethoven I can take, Becca. ut: And it's my favourite LvB symphony. You sod!


Take a break from the umpteenth cycles


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Becca said:


> Take a break from the umpteenth cycles


I'll try. Mad busy this week but if I've got time to listen I will.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I certainly will participate. I love these. Thanks, Becca!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll do it, but please, one movement at a time. I think it's a good test of conducting skill.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I will post them all at once but feel free to listen and comment in whatever order you feel appropriate.

I will start working on it today and probably put it up late this evening (US Pacific time)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

She just wants to try and catch me out. If its Becca she'll throw in a curveball.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Who? Me?? Would I do that?


----------

